# Pm-1236



## falconer (Jan 29, 2016)

Does anyone what length ballscrews are needed for this lathe?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 29, 2016)

I'd write Matt at Quality Machine Tools  <"sales"@machinetoolonline.com>> and ask him. while some here may know, he, for sure, will.


----------

